# Help Me Re-Install My Phone's OS



## Doku (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi, I own a Nokia 7610 and I need to re-install the operating system because some of the standard programs are not working any more for some reason.

I'm assuming that the operating system is equivalent to the 6600 OS, though I'm not sure.

Also, if there's a way to replace corrupt programs without replacing the OS I'd appreciate to learn how.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The "OS" is firmware and is usually manufacturer only flashed, which requires a Nokia Service Centre with the hardware and software interface.

This is based on a firmware failure on an earlier Nokia. They actually replaced the phone as it was less trouble than reinstalling the firmware.

The programs may be different, a phone call to the Nokia agent would be the simplest way, only they have the equipment usually needed.


----------



## Doku (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, there goes 20$.

Thanks a lot Kiwi, problem resolved.


----------

